# Where to find digital images of the definitive portraits of various composers?



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

I've decided that I'm going to use an online art-printing/framing service to create full size canvases of my favorite composers to hang on my walls.

I didn't realize until today when I began thinking about this that there are multiple versions of all the famous composer portraits. Does anybody know how to go about finding those digital images online that are images of the original or best version of the particular portrait?

Thanks!


----------

